# Which is better? Holistic Select or Wellness



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

Both are made by the same company, but which is better?
Price wise seems to be the same


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

They used to be owned by separate companies until they were both bought out by Wellpet. 

To me, they are on the same level. However, I've heard that some people on other forums have had problems recently with Wellness since the buyout. They may have changed the source of their ingredients. I used to feed my dog Holistic Selects and my friend swears by it. If I were to choose, I would go with Holistic Selects first. The reason I say that is because I've heard no problems and when I contacted the company, I got an honest and prompt response (even though I had contacted Eagle Pack not Wellpet). I just contacted Wellness about these issues I've heard of and got a canned response about how they're strict with testing blah blah blah but they didn't answer my question. This is just my point of view however. I feel that if a company believes in their product, they should be able to answer the questions.


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

When is the issue with wellness? like these few months?

it seems that whenever u email holistic select, eaglepack, or wellness now, its the same department at wellpet that handles it.

the same guy who replied to my email regarding wellness replied to my email regarding holistic select too +_+


----------



## ajcstr (May 28, 2010)

Does Holistic Select manufacture all of their own food? 

Does Diamond foods manufacture some of Wellness dry food?


----------

